# All 4 the Dogs Fun Show



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

THIS FUN EVENT IS FOR ALL Dogs, Pure Breds, Mixed Breeds, Altered or Not...it is intended to be a FUN event for ALL! Come out and support a wonderful cause! 


Some Activities Include:

20 FUN Dog Contests
Raffles
Music
Dog Shows
Food
PRIZES
Dog Sport Demo
Vendors and Shopping
Professional Dog Photo's / Portraits
Face Painting
CGC Testing
Thearpy Dog International 

Some of the Contests and Shows include: 

Pure Breed Show
Altered Breed Show
Shelter Show
Shelter Meet & Greet of Adoptable Dogs
Obedience Show
Freestyle Dog Show
Junior Handler
Agility 
Costume / Dress Up Contest
Weight Pull
Schutzhund Demo

The Proceeds of this Event go to Promote the Health and Betterment of ALL Dogs in East Tennessee through rescue and dog shows! BE PROUD OF YOUR PET--Pure Bred or Not -- They are your best friend...bring them out for a day of fun, and meet others in the community who share your love of animals.


Cost: Adults 12+ $3
Children 4-11 $1.50
Under 4- Free
Dogs - Free

Sunday, September 25 · 12:00pm - 4:00pm 

Sevierville fairgrounds
754 Old Knoxville Hwy, Sevierville,TN


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Sounds like a fun time!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

yeah im kinda excited to see the turn out.. i know that me and bev (thaladypit) will be there but not sure who else


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Dam....wish I was closer :/

Its gonna be great!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

circlemkennels said:


> yeah im kinda excited to see the turn out.. i know that me and bev (thaladypit) will be there but not sure who else


Darn right we'll be there! Gonna see what Roller can do lol. Hoping to get some fun shots to post up too. Can't wait! 1 week away.... So excited.


----------

